
George Lucas Reiterates That He Knew What He Was Doing When He Made the Prequels - megadriver
http://thepowerbase.com/2017/04/22/george-lucas-reiterates-that-he-knew-what-he-was-doing-when-he-made-the-prequels-or-george-lucas-say-the-darnedest-things/
======
Hasknewbie
For anyone interested in the subject, I would recommend they watch "Mr
Plinket's review" of each prequel (by RedLetterMedia on Youtube). The humour
is, shall we say, an acquired taste, but it is considered by many to be the
definitive take on the matter. If you don't have time for the whole thing
(from memory each review is over an hour long) just watch the first 15 minutes
of the Phantom Menace review: proper film critique at its best.

